# Interesting/Scary How Democrats are/have been so Vile ...!



## nononono (Mar 17, 2018)

*gaetano vindigni*

34 minutes ago
Join the crowd and attend a rapid-response rally to defend the Trump-Russia investigation if Trump fires Special Counsel Robert Mueller, issues blanket pardons, fires Deputy AG Rosenstein or takes other actions to significantly obstruct the investigation:

If Mr Mueller is fired BEFORE 2 P.M. local time —> events will begin @ 5 P.M.local time.
If Mr Mueller is fired AFTER 2 P.M. local time —> events will begin @ noon local time the following day.

(UPDATE March 2018 per MoveOn.org)
(200K have signed up at 700 locations)

https://www.trumpisnotabovethelaw.org/event/mueller-firing-rapid-response/search/









*700+ #DefendMueller Events Prepped Nationwide*
By Brian Stewart. Friday, January 26 2018


Nationwide, activists have begun organizing *more than 700 *emergency* “Nobody is Above the Law” rallies* to take place in the event that Donald Trump interferes with the criminal investigation into his campaign and administration, including by attempting to fire Robert Mueller. *More than 180,000 people have pledged* to attend the events.

The Trump Is Not Above the Law rallies—which will launch should Trump attempt to fire special counsel Robert Mueller or interfere in some other way—have a new urgency in the wake of recent reports that Trump ordered Mueller fired in June 2017 but backed off after the White House counsel intervened.

*Sign up to join a #ProtectMueller rally near you: *https://www.trumpisnotabovethelaw.org/event/mueller-firing-rapid-response


----------

